# Python tries to suffocate toddler



## News Bot (Dec 29, 2011)

A TODDLER has survived a snake attack in his backyard after neighbours rushed to pull a python off the boy as it tried to suffocate him.











*Published On:* 29-Dec-11 09:22 AM
*Source:* Cairns Post via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 29, 2011)

well, yes its awful.....its what snakes do........i guess what is going through my mind is....just imagine if it was a savage dog.......you wouldnt be just 'removing it'

i am presuming she is sharing the story to make sure people dont leave babies/toddlers unattended.....well anyone that leaves young children unattended......snake prone area or not.....has rocks in their head


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 29, 2011)

wheres the pics


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 29, 2011)

i dare say taking pictures would of been the last thing on this mothers mind


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 29, 2011)

Lets cut to the chase here,this female(the mother) has lost site (yeh right) of her ankle biter (the kid) at dusk / nightfall in the Port Douglas area, " one of " the most heavily infested areas in QLD.for scrubs (up to 5 meters) and very big morelia not to mention other critters.
This female needs a good tune up to the facts of life in FNQ IMO.
.......solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## akuji (Dec 29, 2011)

Not just in that region Baden some mothers in general need a tune up, I quite often see toddlers walking alone in my area and while snkaes are dangerous; Sexual predators are a real danger in society too. I would hate to compare these attacks against snake attacks


----------



## cwebb (Dec 29, 2011)

akuji said:


> i quite often see toddlers walking alone in my area and while snkaes are dangerous sexual predators



hahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## akuji (Dec 29, 2011)

akuji said:


> Not just in that region Baden some mothers in general need a tune up, I quite often see toddlers walking alone in my area and while snkaes are dangerous. Sexual predators are a real danger in society too. I would hate to compare these attacks against snake attacks



not proof reading is dangerous too..


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 29, 2011)

cwebb said:


> hahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Yer sexual predators are funny, whats wrong with you people


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 29, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yer sexual predators are funny, whats wrong with you people




The post has been edited....there wasnt a full stop in between 'dangerous' & 'sexual predators' before.......so it read 'snakes are dangerous sexual predators'........sexual predators, no not funny.......but dangerous sexual snake predators.......just a bit!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 29, 2011)

A 2 yr.old should be asleep in bed at that time of night...mean old mumma that I am


----------



## Wally (Dec 29, 2011)

No mention of a shovel, which is always a good thing.

Yes mum may have been a bit lax in her supervision, but two year olds can be tricky customers sometimes. Wouldn't be the first time something nasty has happened when a parent has turned their back momentarily.


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 29, 2011)

poor snakey was prolly hungry and come on honnestly a toddler would make a tasty meal ( i know my toddler would which is why she is asleep at that time of night or inside playing quietly)


----------



## -Peter (Dec 29, 2011)

I call shenanigans.


----------



## D3pro (Dec 29, 2011)

It was a 8 meter green _Morelia Gardenth Hoses _lol.


----------



## jeramie85 (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah i saw this on the yahoo website and was wondering if there was any talk about type/size of snake as the pic they show looks like it was a yearling when you look at the size of the head being larger then the body

but if theyre both out the back playing "ball" or whatever it was im still not understanding how the kid got out of the mothers eyes
and as the python only "bit" the kid instead of "swollowing" its leg im still lead to believe it couldnt have been a large python nor do i believe it would have killed the child maybe like my youngest the child was annoying it thats why it bit

and more then likely as usual when it comes to our love of reptiles the media has once again blown it out of proportion but thats not to say it couldnt have been a dangerous sexual predator of the biting kind  lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 29, 2011)

"experts have said on average there is one cat death per month from Snakes"

As opposed to the thousands of snake deaths caused by cats that they omit -.-


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 29, 2011)

jeramie85 said:


> and as the python only "bit" the kid instead of "swollowing" its leg im still lead to believe it couldnt have been a large python nor do i believe it would have killed the child



You're probably right about the size of the python. Anything above 12 feet (capable of swallowing a prey of the toddler's size) would have caused severe lacerations to the kid's leg had it latched on it and not only a few superficial teeth marks. The "act of constricting" can be easily misinterpreted by the horrified mother in the dark. The python probably reacted to a sudden movement as many snakes do.

Anyway, fast recovery kiddo, one day you will proudly show off your battle scars. lol


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 29, 2011)

Indeed, what a tale this child will be able to tell for the rest of his life....glad he's ok though and mummy will be keeping a more watchful eye from now on. 

But in saying that, I have a 2 1/2 yr old grandson and that kid is lightening when he wants to go somewhere in a hurry, I can't keep up with him, they move in a flash.


----------



## kr0nick (Dec 29, 2011)

dansfish4tea said:


> wheres the pics


HAHAHA that would be a great laugh. So sad this snake is now probably two snakes due to a shovel. And all snakes of large size for the time being will probably be targeted. When will people wake up and teach their young not to go near large wild snakes or any snakes in general there is no need to kill a large python as it will move on in it's own time.


----------



## ToadCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh gosh. 
I didn't realise it was a sin to let the kids chase a ball just on dark.
My own parents should be locked up right now!! - they let us play spotlight in the dark, OMG.
I really hope some of you who profess to know about children never let your kids play in daylight either - snakes are around then too.


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Dec 29, 2011)

ToadCountry said:


> Oh gosh.
> I didn't realise it was a sin to let the kids chase a ball just on dark.
> My own parents should be locked up right now!! - they let us play spotlight in the dark, OMG.
> I really hope some of you who profess to know about children never let your kids play in daylight either - snakes are around then too.


They let you play spotlight in a FNQ backyard when you were 2?


----------



## mje772003 (Dec 31, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> Lets cut to the chase here,this female(the mother) has lost site (yeh right) of her ankle biter (the kid) at dusk / nightfall in the Port Douglas area, " one of " the most heavily infested areas in QLD.for scrubs (up to 5 meters) and very big morelia not to mention other critters.
> This female needs a good tune up to the facts of life in FNQ IMO.
> .......solar 17 (Baden)



Being far north QLD where i originate from browns and tipans are also common too especially around the cane fields areas


----------

